# Upper Abdominal Psin



## Zoltar (May 21, 2010)

Is this a symptom of GERD. Although I have some burning in my chest from time to time, the upper gi pain and bloating is the main symptom. Taken double doses of virtually every PPI going. They just give me lower Gi gas and do nothing for the heartburn and pain. Infact when i was first diagnosed with erosive esophagus I had no heartburn or pain symptoms. Might be coincidence, but since being on regular acid reflux meds all my symptoms have increased dramatically and my IBS is like a million times worse than before starting them. Eating solid food increases the pain also.

No idea what to do. I have a GI appointment in two months time but am being on these meds long term isn't an option. I do take a lot of meds for IBS and anxiety so that could be making things worse.


----------

